# Template question



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Trying to make a template. My son is going to print some from the TDPRI site but I won't see him for a week and I wanted to get a handle on things. 

I found this drawings with measurements on them and I thought that combined with my own 1966 tele I could get something started. 
http://terrydownsmusic.com/Archive/tele_body_drawing.pdf

I made a square line off the sheet. Squared a centre line off of that. From there I marked and squared a line 6.378 " for top the large bout. I marked both ends of the neck pocket as per drawing. Total length being 15 31/32 or so. 


I then marked centre line on the guitar like so and lined it up with the front neck pocket line and the center line of the template. The big bout lined up with my 6 3/8 line. 









When I layed the guitar on to trace it the guitar is quite short in length by almost 5/16 " or so. 

Obvious question is the drawing correct. Other's say it's spot on to a 57' 

Guitar has been stripped of lacquer by me. I didn't sand it that much. Maybe the previous owner did but it looks good. 

Is it normal to have that much difference between bodies? 
Do I just wait to get the full size prints? If my guitar is that much short doesn't it throw off the curves on the bouts? The sharp horn seems be correct. 

I guess I should go check it against the " guitar of the month " 

Any thoughts? Just curious maybe I am doing something wrong or don't understand something.


----------



## cknowles (Jan 29, 2008)

There has been much discussion about this on TDPRI.
Basically, yes there is some variation in the body shape of genuine Fender guitars. 

The factory uses templates to cut out the basic shape of the body.

I suspect that as the templates wear, the bodies take on somewhat different shapes.

Terry's template was drawn from an existing guitar, as were Ron Kirn's templates, yet they do not match each other exactly. Once built from these templates the resulting guitars kinda sound and play like Telecasters, go figure.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Yeah thanks. I kindo of figured that out. I took Terry''s drawing and did a view print with it. I then taped them on the window. It took seven pages. 

The difference is not much after all. Basically sanding room. On Tuesday Paul S was over and we also placed his 67 against it as well. 

I connected with my son who had printed out full size drawings for me. Everthing is full speed ahead. 

I have enough wood glued together for three guitars.


----------

